# First Agility Q's (NADAC) for Baby Ocean!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We played in NADAC agility today and I entered Ocean in Tunnelers and jumpers to see how we would do. The "little boy" surprised me and Q'ed in both!! Thankfully NADAC does not count refusals which seems to be a small issue. That's because Ocean and I have been working sequences versus courses. So, we do 4 - 5 things and he gets a reward...he doesn't understand yet that we have to keep running after every 4 or 5 jumps. LOL

We're getting there!

Novice tunnelers and a 1st place at 5.5 yards/second. (Lars ran Elite tunnelers and rocked out a 1st place at 6.47 yards/seconds...he was a man on fire.)






and Novice Jumpers with a 2nd place!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Very happy and fun! You are going to have a fabulous time together!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

that is awesome congratulations..


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats great! Congratulations!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love reading your threads about agility  congrats!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks!! I have more from yesterday!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! Congrats to you and Ocean.


----------

